# The Official RIU Amateur FIGHTS Thread!



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2015)

Post awesome amateur fights!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2015)

One of my all time favorites!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2015)




----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2015)

I love this tread. Fuck him up.


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


 Its not where from its where you at.


----------



## v.s one (May 8, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Post awesome amateur fights!


 This ones my favorite. I like how he took the shot to get inside.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2015)

150lb jiu jitsu master vs. 250lb bodybuilder


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 9, 2015)

v.s one said:


> This ones my favorite. I like how he took the shot to get inside.


Right to mount too!


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 19, 2015)

I saw the craziest ammature fight on friday, my boy had his second fight in tuff n uff and it was kinda like watching Griffen bonner again, lol at one point the ref judo slammed my buddy, it was insane iv never seen a ref do that, I'll post it if I can get the vid,I knew I should have brought my camera


----------



## v.s one (May 24, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)

Don't fuck with the old Vietnam vets.....


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


>





doublejj said:


> Don't fuck with the old Vietnam vets.....


Oh man! You guys are spoiling me tonight! 

Both BEAUTIFUL exposes of the bully mentality being overcome by a shred of confidence coupled with a limited bullshit meter! Both of these men simply had enough of it. The bully stepped up but didn't expect the _targeted _victim to fight back. These should be a staple of defensive fighting techniques to anyone with a male child middle school aged or above! Strike quick, hard, and in an effective spot and the bully will likely renounce his aggression after the first solid blow. Lesson learned!


----------



## v.s one (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've never seen something so goddamn redneck in my life


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


>


Do they realise how stupid they look-Hey babe i just got in a fight-thats why im covered in shit and er,shit.


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Don't fuck with the old Vietnam vets.....


I remember when this was on the news lol. Happened in Oakland, I believe.


----------



## supreme bean (Dec 17, 2015)

Awesome,Watch that left off the bearded guy.Black guy was crying to jesus.Serves him right for picking on old guys.
I once saw an english soldier beat up 3 policemen-and even had one of em sent to jail.rock on.bearded guy.


----------

